# Vacuum Suggestions



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

So this little bugger sheds alot. As all of you are GSD owners, i'm sure you all experience the same.

I need a suggestion on a good vacuum cleaner. I have a hard wood floor, so please take that into consideration.

So far, I've been using a cheap $50 vacuum, but the massive amount of hair just clogs the vacuum opening and I have to dig that out every 3 minutes during use. I need a vacuum cleaner that is STRONG, doesn't CLOG, and of good quality. 

If it's good, then budget doesn't matter. I mean within reason of course. I'm not gonna shell out $500 for a **** vacuum cleaner. But within the $300 $200 area, if you say it's good, I will take your advice.

Cordless or not doesn't matter, but corded vacuums are usually stronger, no?


Anyways, suggestions welcome.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

OK, here's my 2 cents. With hardwood floors, why not just do a quick sweep-up, then simply vacuum as a final step to catch any remaining hairs? Pretty much _any_ vacuum could handle that.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'd say "sucking it up" is the wrong strategy in your situation. I use this,

https://www.bunnings.com.au/rubbermaid-reveal-microfibre-spray-mop_p4480225

a rubbermaid microfibre spray mop. Its, quick and easy cleaning, and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

If you want a good vacuum get dyson. Ones made for hardfloors OR just the one made for animals specially. Im so so so happy with it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hear that the Shark is very good. And Bissell has come out with a new Pet Hair vac that converts from a stand up to a more mobile type that you can use on stairs.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

I highly recommend the Shark Navigator. That vacuum has been a workhorse for us and is half the price of a Dyson and works just as well IMHO. I think I paid $130 for ours when it was on sale at Costco. You can also use a 20% off coupon from Bed Bath and Beyond and buy it there as well. I think they are normally in the $150 to $180 range.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have both a Dyson Animal and a Shark Navigator Professional Lift-Away. I think the Shark Navigator cleans _at least _as well as the Dyson (and maybe better), is easier to use, and is a better value. I got both at Costco. I have come to think the Dyson is over-priced compared to the Shark. I used to be pretty happy with the Dyson, but over time, I've slowly become less enchanted. It works and does what it's supposed to--I'm just not convinced it's worth the extra money, having used the Shark.

I use both on a combination of hardwood floors and rugs, in a multi-dog home where we have A LOT of fur. I have 3-4 GSDs in the home at minimum, depending on my foster dog situation. It takes us about 3 full canisters of fur to completely clean the floors. My dogs' fur defeated an older generation of Roomba. I've been "fired" as a client by at least one cleaning lady over the amount of shedding during blow-out season -- I mention that to convey my vacuums have to work hard. We're not playing here when we say it has to handle dog hair! 

The one important thing with any vac on hardwoods is to remember to TURN OFF the rotary beater so that it doesn't scratch the floor with embedded dirt. Periodically pulse it on to force the dog hair through when collecting large clumps of it. 

Dysons seem to me to be not all that well made, have plastic parts that break over time (one cleaning lady has caused the plastic pedal to lean it back to get screwed up -- we could fix it with a screwdriver, but still!). I haven't had the Shark as long as the Dyson, so it hasn't been subjected to the years of use (and abuse) yet.

I hate the hose on the Dyson. It's badly designed, too short, and just awful to use. The Shark is much easier to use to dust blinds or pull fur off a sofa.

If you belong to Costco, get a Shark there, use it and if you hate it return it because that's perfectly fine under their return policy. I think you'll be glad to have saved several hundred bucks over the Dyson.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BTW, the one Dyson product I still love is their hand vac. I use that little thing all the time. 

They now sell the same hand-vac base as the V6 with the long stick-broom attachment (which mine didn't come with), but the genius of the tiny base is that it's a perfectly sized hand vac with just a crevice attachment. It's strong enough to clean the car too (and yes, mine is full of dog fur too).

Once when it was raining, I wanted to brush a dog inside because she had tufts falling off and was looking raggedy...so I did, and DH kept walking by with the hand vac and sucking up what I was pulling off the dog, and dumping the dust cup. It handled the job. I also use that little hand vac to clean the AC/furnace air return (which sucks up fur and then traps dust in the fur, so the grate needs frequent attention). 

The hand vac is the one Dyson I would not live without.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

We also have hardwood. My wife was always buying Dyson, shark, all of the vacuums advertised for pet hair. After her $350.00 Dyson quit again I bought in my smaller 8 gallon shop vac so she could vacuum. She liked it so much that she asked me to get her one of those instead of an upright. Now she can run it every other day and our house is good.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

thank you for the replies/suggestsions.

i was mostly looking into the Dyson models but they were on the pricey side so wanted some first hand experiences. And reading some of your responses pretty much confirmed my worries, that I could be shelling out ~$300 for a device that could fall short of my expectations.

I will look into the shark models. Yes I'm a costco member, I will look into that.


About the dry mop routine.

As of right now, my cleaning routine goes as follows. Vacuum the whole house, and THEN go through again with a dry mop, and finish up with a wet mop. I use the mop pretty much like what Dunkirk mentioned, so it's not a one-time use disposable mop. Which means, if I just go with the dry mop first before using the vacuum, I have to clean and dust off the mop after every little area. It gets very tedious and inefficient, which is why I have to vacuum first. If I had unlimited supply of 1-time use, disposable mop like a swiffer, that will change things but i don't. and the cost can add up.



Anyways, thx for your suggestions, I will go read some online reviews on Sharks.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Y'all are fastidious house keepers! LOL. Our ( dog and me) appt must be a total disaster. Once a week is about the best I can do with the old Hoover. It's a bagger and I'm so cheap I cut the bag open and empty it then tape it closed. We have a Roomba robot that does the chore in between. It doesn't have much capacity so sometimes it just parks itself on the charger. Samantha tolerates it but she is wary of it around her water bowl and toy bucket. 

Samantha sheds year around so the are fur bunnies constantly even though I brush her daily. She goes with me to work but even so there are still bunnies around. 

One snowy day last winter I took her rake and comb and did the carpet by hand. What mess, you would not believe what the vacuum leaves behind.

It's a dreary day so I have to take her for a walk then I'll vacuum....knowing I can't even come close to getting all the hair out of the carpet. I hate to think of what is under the refrigerator and stove. 

Byron


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

We go through 6 swifters a day on days I don't feel like vacuuming because it's so heavy and so much hardwood floor... and his fur is white and he's a long coat so I can totally relate to the snow reference lol. I find a lot less fur when I give him a good bath but I've heard bathing too much is bad so we only do that once a month...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

This probably won't be popular opinion but the roomba has been working out great. It runs everyday and needs to be emptied every day after that run but it's keeping the house clean against 3 dogs.

Ninja edit: It is the highest end model though.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Shark. Has washable filters. And more affordable than a Dyson. And I want a roomba


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm just a cheap skate, but hard wood floors mean O-Cedar to me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Baillif said:


> This probably won't be popular opinion but the roomba has been working out great. It runs everyday and needs to be emptied every day after that run but it's keeping the house clean against 3 dogs.
> 
> Ninja edit: It is the highest end model though.


I have thought about one of these. I assume they are programmable to run between certain hours. I couldn't imagine prey queen Athena out of crate with a robotic sweeper disk going about. Could save my wife a lot of time.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Shark. Has washable filters. And more affordable than a Dyson. And I want a roomba


I'd like a roomba too, but with a sensor to detect and avoid those very rare middle of the night 'liquid and semi-liquid biological events', you know, when your dog is sick and emissions are coming out both ends. :crying:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> I'd like a roomba too, but with a sensor to detect and avoid those very rare middle of the night 'liquid and semi-liquid biological events', you know, when your dog is sick and emissions are coming out both ends. :crying:


Did you see the one that mops too? I need that


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a first-gen Roomba that really struggled to handle the dog hair. And then there were multiple (expensive) battery replacements because it wouldn't hold a charge. I assume the tech has gotten better as many years have gone by, but that thing I had years ago was a POC, and they didn't stand behind their batteries when they suddenly stopped holding a charge.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had the first-gen Roomba too. It was great with just Italian Greyhound and Dobe hair. It never would’ve worked with GSDs. Never, lol.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I love my Dyson. It's an all-floor model. 

I remove both filters and rinse/dry/replace per the user manual. If you don't clean the filters, the efficiency would definitely tank... the water that runs through those filters initially comes out black 

Before buying the Dyson, I killed multiple other vacuums. And anything that uses bags was just too expensive, for as often as I sweep. Yay for the bag-less beast.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Bentwings1 said:


> Y'all are fastidious house keepers!


lol. all in all, it's not too bad. takes about 30~40m. only thing i have to keep in mind is, to keep the rotate and place the dog in separate rooms as i go through the house.
not because he gets all crazy at the vacuum, but because he will trail after me while his fur rains down on whatever area i just cleaned. makes everything pointless... actually, the fact that i have do this every day makes everything pointless.... hmm something to ponder. :falltree:




WIBackpacker said:


> I love my Dyson. It's an all-floor model.
> 
> I remove both filters and rinse/dry/replace per the user manual. If you don't clean the filters, the efficiency would definitely tank... the water that runs through those filters initially comes out black
> 
> Before buying the Dyson, I killed multiple other vacuums. And anything that uses bags was just too expensive, for as often as I sweep. Yay for the bag-less beast.


do you happen to know the model? so far, i was doing light searches on Sharks, and they seem to have very positive reviews at half the cost of dyson vacuums. so leaning towards sharks at this point, as many users have pointed out




no to the roombas


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

FYI, Costco has the Shark Navigator Professional Lift Away on coupon special through 11/22: 
https://www.costco.com/Shark-Navigator-Professional-Lift-Away-Upright-Vacuum.product.100300326.html


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have mostly tile with area rugs. I've had the Dyson Animal and the Shark Navigator Professional Lift Away. The Shark Navigator worked as well as the Dyson, IMO. Plus, as some else said, it was easier to use, lighter, and a breeze to clean out. The Dyson was just so cumbersome. I use the Shark Navigator to suck up the hair. Brooms don't work because the hair floats away...lol. I love it because it detaches from the base so I can get the corners of the ceilings and hard to reach areas. I tell everyone about this vacuum. I love it.

Oh, and I vacuum every day. I have two dogs that shed like mad. You can see the tumbleweeds on light colored tile when you have black dogs. It's NOT a good look. LOL


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the Miele no complaints and easy to change bag. The dyson had great suction but clogged easily. I like the swifter for in between clean ups.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

A friend and boss tipped me off on the Roomba. They have two. One is an older low end one and the other is a very high end one.

His wife turned the low end loose one day then left to grocery shop. While she was gone all six dogs pooped and piddled everywhere. The high end one will dodge the messes but the low end one is pretty stupid. It plowed through poop and piddle like a road grader. The little brush on the side just sprayed stuff all over. My boss had gone up to the house for something and called down to me in the shop. He said to come up right away to the house. I got up there and walked in. There was poop and piddle tracks everywhere. It looked like a giant jigsaw puzzle. I told him to call Molly Maid and went back to the shop. I still kid him and his wife about it. 

My Ausdie generally tolerates Roomba but she did tip it over once. I think it ran into her bed while she was resting. She is very smart and I think she thought it was like a turtle so she just flipped it over. They aren't self righting.

Byron


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have both of these and a Shark Navigator. 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rainbow-...3800&wl11=online&wl12=149650676&wl13=&veh=sem

Impeccable Canister

I got them at thrift stores or Craigslist so I paid no where near retail and the Rainbows heck it is possible to find them nearly Brand New on Craigslist or Thrift Stores??? By and large people seem to inherit them and have no idea what they are. 

So my Shark has some pretty high price high powered competitors! And got the Shark for 5 bucks, the circuit breaker had tripped and the owners bought something better??? 

The Rainbow with the floor attachment, if you have hard wood, tile, concrete or linoleum floors, is an excellent machine, as long as you live in a one story home! It's a good machine but kinda sorta get's old, day in and day out. Attach this attach that get rid of the water etc, etc. It's a great machine but it get's tiresome day in and day out. 

The Riccar is a great machine also and kinda quite as vacuum cleaners go and simpler to put together than the Rainbow. But the bags or kinda pricy. It's lighter than a Rainbow (full of water) and both are easy to maneuver, for the most part but you still have to assemble stuff. 

And then I have the Shark, no bags, kinda quite and seems just as effective as the others??? It's also lightweight and easy to maneuver. And the attachments are easy to use but it's an upright so it will tip over if you aren't careful. Most likely with a lift away, that would not be an issue??? 

I was gonna add a "Dyson," a guy refurbs them around here and sells them for 75 bucks (older models.) It worked great on floors but using the attachments is a joke??? I hated the hose in the handle thing?? Attachments were clumsy awkward and hard to use and the Dyson I used was kinda heavy. I just was not a fan. 

The Shark turned into my favorite vacuum. Light maneuverable and nothing to put together day to day. But the short flex hose at the bottom of the model I have finally wore out and that model it is not replaceable??? So my Shark just sit's. Most likely it's ten years old and it's still good otherwise but I suppose I'll have to get another one soon. Because you can't have to many vacuum cleaners??? 

And I had a Roomba, there was no way that thing could have kept up with Rocky's fur?? So I gave it to my DIL and now she has two of them. My friend had the battery issue with his but he bought a different brand and he's happy with it again.

People do seem to luv those things however?? But I'm just not a fan, I like cords on my vacuum cleaners.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I love my Dyson, I wont own any other kind of vacuum cleaner.
I have a big upright one and the hand held animal... i use them both and they never disappoint me.
I also use a microfibre cloth to sweep the hardwood floors with.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I've had my Rainbow vac for idk 25+ years and it picks up everything off every type of surface. They are very pricey new from Rainbow (had no idea Walmart sold them now  ). First motor quit after 18 years so I had it replaced for 1/3 cost of a new machine. Now some 7 years later the power switch is giving up and the hoses are starting to crack. Like Chip said dealing with the water tank can be a pain but I've been doing it so long it doesn't bother me. I love my Rainbow but currently can't swing a new one so I'm in the market for something less expensive as well. I have carpet so I need something that will pull hair up out of carpet. I was thinking the Shark and seems from what others are saying it may be a good choice.

If I had the money I would go with another Rainbow hands down.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Pan_GSD said:


> do you happen to know the model? so far, i was doing light searches on Sharks, and they seem to have very positive reviews at half the cost of dyson vacuums. so leaning towards sharks at this point, as many users have pointed out


It's a DC25 (upright with roller ball). It's coming up on 9 years of use, so for me it's been a pretty good value for my investment. 

I think one of the other things worth looking into is whether or not you can easily buy and replace components for whichever model you buy. I'm probably going to replace the head assembly on mine this year ($50). I've had other vacuums that can't really be repaired, which makes the entire thing junk when parts start to wear.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Pan_GSD said:


> So this little bugger sheds alot. As all of you are GSD owners, i'm sure you all experience the same.
> 
> I need a suggestion on a good vacuum cleaner. I have a hard wood floor, so please take that into consideration.
> 
> ...


There have been many other vacuum threads, but yours has gotten a lot of attention and a lot of good suggestions, so I'm subscribed.

I have one that is literally 30 y/o. My husband has had to take it apart and fix a couple of things, but it's still going strong. Sooner or later, my luck's going to run out though. The latest thing was the on/off switch going bad, so he wired around it and if it's plugged in, it's on. I can live with that, lol. 
We also have multiple animals and hardwood floors and tile. Carpet is nice for so many reasons, but bad for just as many, so I swore it off a long time ago-although we do have some area rugs. 
A couple of years ago, we bought a new vacuum that was Kenmore brand. Never again--it wins the award for "Biggest Piece of Crap". Lol.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

We have hardwood throughout and have been through several vacuums. I liked the high end Dyson from Costco but started having problems with it losing vacuum, internal seal failed and we trashed it. Then we got the Shark from Costco. Loved it! The fact that it does not stand on it's own is odd, but it is my favorite vacuum to use.

Now we use a robot vacuum. Did tons of research and decided on the Neato brand. I honestly do not remember the last time I used our Shark. The Neato has been awesome (going on two years this Christmas). But, if you think you can program a schedule and never have to think about it again you will be disappointed. We do not run a scheduled program, first we stack all the chairs on the table/bar, take out and shake throw rugs, pickup any clothes/toys etc, empty the dust bin, then manually press start (and typically leave for work). It goes under the beds, sofas, tables etc and does a fabulous job.

And, I know this is going to sound really ******* (which I am) but I use a small Makita cordless leaf blower every couple weeks to dust the windows, stairs and areas that Neato does not fit, then run neato. Works great!

Oh, and once we did have the nightmare of missing a cat vomit and Neato did an amazingly thorough job of spreading it EVERYWHERE. We do a better pre-check now...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the Miele Cat and Dog and love it. Worth every penny. However, it's a lot of pennies.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

We have a Shark Navigator. Picked it up at Big Lots on sale, and then used a 20% off coupon on top of that. Got it for less than $100. Cleans circles around the $450 Dyson that we had.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> ....... so I swore it off a long time ago-although we do have some area rugs. ....


You are too funny but I get it. Ive spent my entire life swearing off of everything you can imagine and fail almost every time.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Do you guys recommend a roomba? If so, what model do you have and any feedback will help? I am getting my GSD next weekend and want to prepare


----------



## Tyrod (Apr 10, 2018)

I have gone through many vacuums with my GSD. I have bought several real expensive Pet Vac's by Dyson. The problem I have with the Dyson's is that that have some sort of tunnel suction and the dog hair and grim builds up over time and the vacuum smells terrible. My husband kept pulling the tunnel apart and cleaning it, but it continues to fill up. This year I bought a Shark Navigator and love it. Easy to use, cleans up nicely and no dog fur stuck in the machine.

Good Luck!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

r3tro23 said:


> Do you guys recommend a roomba? If so, what model do you have and any feedback will help? I am getting my GSD next weekend and want to prepare


Yes absolutely yes!!! I LOVE our roomba! Seriously my favorite purchase ever, we run it every afternoon while I walk the dog and it does an amazing job. It manages the rug, wood floor and tile very well and no more tumble weeds blowing around! We have the top model since it was rated the best for pets.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Springbrz said:


> I was thinking the Shark and seems from what others are saying it may be a good choice.


Been through two coat blows and my Shark Navigator is still alive and kicking! 
Trick is not to be lazy about emptying out the canister, I think...
amount of fur in there was incredible. I could have spun a quilt or something...


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

I have hardwood floors so a shopvac does great for me.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Magwart said:


> BTW, the one Dyson product I still love is their hand vac. I use that little thing all the time.
> 
> They now sell the same hand-vac base as the V6 with the long stick-broom attachment (which mine didn't come with), but the genius of the tiny base is that it's a perfectly sized hand vac with just a crevice attachment. It's strong enough to clean the car too (and yes, mine is full of dog fur too).
> 
> ...


Dyson have just brought out a V10 hand stick vac - that thing must be awesome!!

I have a big upright Dyson and the V6 stick dyson and I looovee them both. But I just sweep the hardwood floors with a microfibre cloth like @Dunkirk suggested and vacuum the carpets


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

okay, i purchased a roomba 890! We'll see how this goes!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Curious to know how you like it. Keep us updated. I’ve been contemplating getting one too.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

We have a Shark and it works great. We have both hardwood floors, ceramic tile and area rugs. Work great on all surfaces.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

r3tro23 said:


> okay, i purchased a roomba 890! We'll see how this goes!


Awesome let us know how you like it!!! Make sure you empty the bin out after every run and wipe down the sensors for better performance :smile2: , we also like to move all the dog beds and things it could get stuck on before running it! Let us know what you named it too lol, ours is called Butler :wink2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

My husband would advocate for a Black and Decker Shop-Vac. and tell you to put the flat attachment or brush attachment on and vacuum the dog, then the floors. Or dog does not seem to mind being vacuumed.

I can't get over that your dog tolerates blankets put on him! Mine seems to prefer cool.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

r3tro23 said:


> okay, i purchased a roomba 890! We'll see how this goes!


I just got a text from a friend about her Roomba. Apparently her small, senior dog had left a secret poop pile that they didn't see before they headed to work. Then the Roomba found it....

They came home to smeared turd streaks across the entire floor, in big circular patterns. :surprise:


----------



## woopiee (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a Riccar Supralite RSL4. Simplicity has an identical model...they are made by the same company and in the USA. Great suction...so much suction that this baby acts like a power propelled vacuum cause if I let go it drives itself along the carpet. Very lightweight (9 lbs.) and easy to grip handle. I have pretty substantial CMC joint arthritis (just had one thumb joint replaced) so weight and ease of grip are factors for me. It's a bagged upright. I think it ran around $400 but we got a discount for turning in my ancient, barely breathing Electrolux upright.

I dislike bagless cause no matter how hard you try some stuff ends up in the air when emptying. Although I do use an old 9 lb. bagless Eureka (Boss Superlite) for vacuuming dog hair off the bed...it is smaller than the Riccar and it's cord caddy bottom lip is in the perfect place for my other hand to grip when maneuvering over the top and sides of the comforter. But it's performance doesn't even come close to the Riccar for floors/carpets. I know it seems illogical but I find that Eureka upright a little easier to use for the bed than my new 5 lb. corded hand held Eureka Easy Clean.

My first lightweight upright vacuum was an Oreck but it behaved badly...required periodic store maintenance to function and could not fit under some furniture nor even the kitchen/bathroom lower cabinets so useless for edging in those rooms.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

woopiee said:


> I dislike bagless cause no matter how hard you try some stuff ends up in the air when emptying.


 this is an important consideration. I like our bagless but I empty it into a trash can outside on my patio. It is frustrating to suck up dirt and dust and watch it kick back up into the air as the canister is emptied.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> If you want a good vacuum get dyson. Ones made for hardfloors OR just the one made for animals specially. Im so so so happy with it.


I echo this as well!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Even though I like the bagless my sinuses did not they flared up with all that dust instant sinus headache. The Miele is still going strong! The bags are thick they remind me of diapers I get them on amazon. Just have to plan ahead. Great vacume it gets a work out for sure.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

r3tro23 said:


> okay, i purchased a roomba 890! We'll see how this goes!


Every time I see the word Roomba I laugh. Hysterically. 
https://www.littlethings.com/roomba-vs-dog-poop/1

Now you know why.>


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! Yeah funny story and also I believe max broke my roomba carry it around and dropping it I can’t be sure though it was old but not used often. They are expensive. It’s very heavy I was more afraid he would crack or chip a tooth though. Just make sure your dogs/ pup leave it alone.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Skerman72 said:


> We have a Shark and it works great. We have both hardwood floors, ceramic tile and area rugs. Work great on all surfaces.


Shark people here, too! 
Still going strong after 3 years. 
During Coat Blow, the canister is stuffed full of fur after one vacuum session...but they designed it to be easy to empty out, at least.
The biggest help I found is grooming the dog and putting all those big tufts into the trash! Seems to reduce fur around the house by 70% or more.

(I don't care so much about fur actually...
if I see a floating tuft, I think, "well, there goes a little piece of Rumo blowing by."


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

lol this thread is still going ?!?! haha


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@Pan_GSD, 

Ha! I just checked your very first post, and yes, I hope that in the time since November 2017, you have found a vacuum! 
So what did you wind up getting? 
Is your fur situation under control?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

GSDchoice said:


> @Pan_GSD,
> 
> Ha! I just checked your very first post, and yes, I hope that in the time since November 2017, you have found a vacuum!
> So what did you wind up getting?
> Is your fur situation under control?


LOL

i mean the fur situation is still very existant !!
i've had shower clogs after the post, and have to routinely vaccum the house.
i am worried about washing my beddings in the washing machine because my dog can sleep anywhere he likes, and that includes my bed, and there's ALOT of trapped dog hair everywhere...

anyways, i ended up with a Shark, because that's what most people recommended.
i remember spending a big above $100, bought it in person at a local target, don't remember the model though.

i mean suction is strong, but i have to still be careful not to clog up the opening.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

She is gorgeous! 
Glad the Shark is working...
vacuuming just becomes a part of one's life...and one accepts the furballs that collect under things...can't get too obsessive 

You are brave to let her into your bed, I know some people just lay a sheet on top of their bed and let dog on TOP of it.  
( Our dog isn't allowed on furniture, but he has two XL orthopedic memory foam dog beds so he still is a bit pampered.)


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

I have been following this thread since it began, and until today have been undecided as to whether I should post or not, but here goes... 

I am forever reading/hearing about how GSD owners need to buy a Dyson or a Shark, or whatever other pricey vacuum that can stand up to our mountains of dog hair. Well, back in 2008 when we first moved to Newfoundland we bought a basic cheap Eureka (bagless upright) at Walmart for the princely sum of $58, ($43US) and we just replaced it this week. That el-cheapo vacuum was used _daily_ for 11 years without so much as the slightest hiccup... original belt even... and it handled Sheba's hair for almost 20 months, and Chrissy's for the entire 11 years! It was quite obviously _more_ than reliable enough, and had _tons_ of suction. Anyway, we just bought a new vacuum, a Bissell this time, (as they had no Eurekas in stock) for a whole $90, ($67US) which will hopefully perform as well, and for as long, as our old Eureka did. 

So call me crazy, but I highly doubt that I could ever be convinced into believing that a ridiculously expensive Dyson is a necessity for a GSD household. That old Eureka ended up costing us a whole $5.27/year ($3.90US/year) and we have always had the cleanest house in town! 

Sorry, but it had to be said! 
:wink2:
Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

whatever works !!
yea those $300 + dysons are a bit much.
i mean for that price i can buy a nice computer monitor !!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Can I say my wife??? ....or will that get me in deep doo-doo?



SuperGlad


----------



## woopiee (Jan 15, 2019)

Pan_GSD said:


> So this little bugger sheds alot. As all of you are GSD owners, i'm sure you all experience the same.
> 
> I need a suggestion on a good vacuum cleaner. I have a hard wood floor, so please take that into consideration.
> 
> ...


Any cordless stick-vac will be sufficient for hardwood floors. As many have mentioned, even a Swiffer Sweeper or Swiffer Sweeper Vac works perfectly fine on hardwood floors.

If you have throw rugs however, you might want to get something more powerful for use on them. I have a Shark corded vacuum which has a sweeper head and a brush-roller head. But even it is not quite powerful enough to really get the throw rugs clean. My old $75 bagged Hoover was more effective on the throw rugs, but I can't find belts for it anymore. 

So you might want a lightweight stick-vac for the hardwood floors and a cheap, traditional vacuum for the throw rugs (if you have them).


----------



## laura234 (Dec 17, 2019)

I recommend you a good quality vacuum cleaner and hope your problem will be solved.


----------



## MsIbuki (May 8, 2021)

I have tried so many vacuum cleaners, and none of them clean our carpets in the house well enough. It's a pity to have such an expensive piece of electronic and still it's not effective enough to do this task. I mean, I would understand if it was for a model that didn't advertise the cleaning of carpets making them look like new. I still had to get a carpet cleaning Bellevue service to get rid of some red wine stains on my living room carpets. Should I know it earlier, I would have just taken their price and service in the first place and not the vacuum.


----------



## Amibar (Jun 2, 2021)

SuperG said:


> Can I say my wife??? ....or will that get me in deep doo-doo?
> 
> 
> 
> SuperGlad


Well, there are dozens of vacuum cleaner that could do the job to some extent. i would partially recommend _Bissell CrossWave_ Pet Pro.

However, I can't guarantee that Bissell does the job so perfectly. This is why you should contact a carpet cleaning agency in your area. They are in a better position to help you out perfectly.

if you stay in Rockville, Md, or its environs, you should talk to USA Clean Master Rockville superior cleaning services. We'll gladly help you out.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I can't bring myself to spend more than a couple hundred bucks on a vacuum. When my last one died I threw it in the garage for recycling and purchased a Bissell Power Force Turbo, pretty lime green, lots of attachments. Worked great for maybe three months and the starter switch went and the cord recoil wasn't great. Google suggested it was more of a pain to repair than replace as they made it an afternoon's work to open it up. Planned obsolescence, it was maybe a year old. I put it in the garage ....right next to the one that had failed 3 months earlier.

I then bought a Dirt Devil Power Max Pet, eye burning purple, lots of attachments. I expect it to last maybe a year. And I call bullchit on them all claiming "never loses suction" even when you clean the filters....maybe it's time to consider a more expensive vacuum but it's the same with toasters, kettles, washer/dryers, nothign built to last any more


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Dyson!!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The best option, in my opinion, is to get rid of carpet. my Dyson works great, but hard flooring beats the pants of having to clean carpet.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

I am still trying to find one that Vienna will not attack...LOL

We use a Miele, a bit expensive but has a Hepa filter, made in Germany and lasts forever.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think all vacuums no matter how expensive lose suction after a while. The connections no longer fit tightly and they leak air.I have had good luck with Shark vacuums.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I have Miele and I don’t like it at all. Roombas do a much better on carpets and hard floors here.


----------

